# The riverside rooms..norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Nov 17, 2014)

visited here with red mole..don't know a lot about it.its in a busy little norfolk town.situated near another pub and still owned by them.it was used as a country carvery at some point due to lots of menus and signs in there.and also as a karaoke bar and function room.it was pitch black in here.apert from a little light through the front door.and I still ain't perfected light painting but I think it is good enough to see.this has got to be one of the most messy places I have been in to be honest.and very wet in places.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Nov 17, 2014)

nice posting, that purple wallpaper is vile!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 17, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> nice posting, that purple wallpaper is vile!


i

I know,it's awful and so overpowering.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2014)

What a mess, still, looks an good splore! 
Greats pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 17, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> What a mess, still, looks an good splore!
> Greats pics, cheers for sharing!



If it was light in there,it would be fantastic.so much laying about in there.


----------



## brickworx (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats proper fucked...nice!


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 17, 2014)

Beat me to the report mate! Great pics as ever. I'm surprised we didn't catch something in there!
I remember having a drink here once with some old work colleagues before a trip on the Broads paddle steamer. Must have been 25 years ago. I'm feeling old!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 17, 2014)

Red Mole said:


> Beat me to the report mate! Great pics as ever. I'm surprised we didn't catch something in there!
> I remember having a drink here once with some old work colleagues before a trip on the Broads paddle steamer. Must have been 25 years ago. I'm feeling old!



Post your photos in this thread mate.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 17, 2014)

The circuit board carpet it interesting.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 17, 2014)

Great set in difficult lighting situation. Loving the jukebox shot. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## chazman (Nov 17, 2014)

well done.. it looks like my bedroom,but probably smelt worse


----------



## decker (Nov 17, 2014)

Grungetastic.


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 18, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Post your photos in this thread mate.



OK, here they are. Hopefully some different ones from yours mate - to avoid duplication!





[/url]RR07 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR26 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR20 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]IMG_3660 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR18 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR15 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR29 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR09 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR28 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR13 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]RR24 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 18, 2014)

Excellent stuff mate..nice to see some different ones


----------



## decker (Nov 18, 2014)

Even more grot, nice one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 19, 2014)

Great selection from both of you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## woody65 (Nov 19, 2014)

looks like a vinyl jukebox, the main box will be elsewhere


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 19, 2014)

woody65 said:


> looks like a vinyl jukebox, the main box will be elsewhere



Could be anywhere amongst all that crap!


----------



## duke558 (Dec 14, 2014)

Enlarging the juke box photo shows nothing newer than around 1995,although there is some promotional stuff from about 2000.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 15, 2014)

Like the copper kettle and can you slow down a bit mate. I'm struggling keeping up


----------



## smiler (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice to see a how a place looks after being left to decay without the help of metal magpies and yobs, I enjoyed it, My Thanks to you both


----------

